# is E-Roids a scam?



## tkasch (May 16, 2013)

is e roids and all those reviews a bunch of crap or is it legit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeeees it is a scam


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2013)

yeah man. save your loot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2013)

I though they were g2g? bahahaha jk


----------



## g0re (May 16, 2013)

another one of these damn threads ..... smh


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 16, 2013)

^ that's exactly what I was just thinking. Wasn't there a thread just like this 2 weeks ago?


----------



## RISE (May 16, 2013)

not sure what Pillar said, it was a too small to read but yes they are a scam


----------



## DF (May 16, 2013)

The search function is your friend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> The search function is your friend.




How did you perform this wicked sorcery???


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2013)

1337 h4x...


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2013)

Spongy getting nerdy over there

I get all my stash from Eroids.com...been waiting for 2 years now...I'm confident that my package will show up any day now


----------



## jmpman23 (May 17, 2013)

Ya know, I'll prob catch shit for this but I used it the first time I ordered gear and it worked out for me. That being said, I'm willing to bet the rating system, the reviews, and 90% of the sources are scams. I used the site to find a intl source and then did my own research on that source and it all worked out in my favor. I'm sure for every success story there are dozens of fails though. Would I ever use it again, no.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2013)

People still go international? Too risky and too much time. My guy has it here in like 3 days no problem awesome packaging.


----------



## losieloos (May 17, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> Ya know, I'll prob catch shit for this but I used it the first time I ordered gear and it worked out for me. That being said, I'm willing to bet the rating system, the reviews, and 90% of the sources are scams. I used the site to find a intl source and then did my own research on that source and it all worked out in my favor. I'm sure for every success story there are dozens of fails though. Would I ever use it again, no.



I dont believe you.


----------



## Yaya (May 17, 2013)

E roids are great.. lovely values..

I take them whenever i go food shopping

Best macros ever


----------



## RISE (May 17, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> Ya know, I'll prob catch shit for this but I used it the first time I ordered gear and it worked out for me. That being said, I'm willing to bet the rating system, the reviews, and 90% of the sources are scams. I used the site to find a intl source and then did my own research on that source and it all worked out in my favor. I'm sure for every success story there are dozens of fails though. Would I ever use it again, no.



I got a pretty decent cycle from Z when I first started out, but every cycle after that was bunk.  It's hit or miss, mostly miss.  I'd rather hit it everytime and go with someone domestic and who I know I can trust.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 17, 2013)

Yaya said:


> E roids are great.. lovely values..
> 
> I take them whenever i go food shopping
> 
> Best macros ever



what flavor are yours?   mines are blueberry pie flavored....


----------



## RedLang (May 17, 2013)

I find them uncomfortable when sitting on cold concrete. damn e rhoids


----------



## jmpman23 (May 17, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I dont believe you.



And I didnt join this forum to get your approval. Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## losieloos (May 17, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> And I didnt join this forum to get your approval. Funny how that works, huh?



Yes you are.


----------



## jmpman23 (May 17, 2013)

Georgia said:


> People still go international? Too risky and too much time. My guy has it here in like 3 days no problem awesome packaging.



I'd love to go domestic but unfortunately my case is I'm newer to the game so I haven't gotten the opportunity to build that connection yet. Finding a domestic source is as easy as a google search for most, but like my current source, I feel more comfortable with th only using email not a website.


----------



## goodfella (May 17, 2013)

Well one of those top labs over there is actually owned by the head admin over there. Shud explain enough...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 17, 2013)

Scam scam scam... But for reals, don't rush your cycle and buy something I can't trust. I'd rather wait a year for something safe!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2013)

Georgia said:


> People still go international? Too risky and too much time. My guy has it here in like 3 days no problem awesome packaging.



Overnight for me lol packaging could use some work


----------



## BONEBREAKING (May 18, 2013)

i've never been scammed from the site as far as I can tell BUT too many people warn against it to use it as your ONLY point of reference.  There is an issue though and thats new people need resources.  If everything has to be hush then you go where you have to.   Just understand the risk. Be cautious.  Read around.  Take your time.  I can be a vigorous researcher.   Its amazing what google turns up even in 'blocked' sections of forums.

Don't take one person/forum or whatever you call its word for it.  Think of a forum as a single reference point not the individual posters on it.  Are all the people paid posters?  Kickbacks?  Whose who?  Do people post across multiple boards as a hype man for the source?  Take your time with things.  There will always be a risk but reduce your risk. 

On the internet remember every chick is some fat ass man until you have ACTUAL proof otherwise.

alright, good luck


----------

